# Phalaenopsis lobbii two different forms



## ORG (Mar 4, 2011)

Here a typical clone of _*Phalaenopsis lobbii*_ *var. vietnamica * with the long inflorescence:






















And here also an outstanding clone of
*Phalaenopsis lobbii forma flavilabia 'Wössen'*
cultivated by Franz Glanz:





















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 4, 2011)

OMG!!! :drool::drool::drool: that flavilabia is to die for!!!! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2011)

WHoa! Tell Mr. Glanz, "very well grown!"


----------



## Hera (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, nice shots. Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 4, 2011)

You are really good at growing these. How do you do it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow!

The second one looks like it is dripping egg yolks.


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2011)

I think there is something special in both forms, but the second one is really putting on a great show.:clap::clap:


How would you compare culture of these to Phal. parrishii?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2011)

nice. don't think i've ever gotten a lobbii to thrive and flower


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2011)

W O W :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2011)

Stunning color on the flavilabia!


----------

